# Rules of putting



## william (Dec 4, 2007)

Dear fellow members,

Can someone kind tell me if there are any rules in putting style?
Like can we put like rolling a ball? ( like rolling a soft ball )

Normally we put to our left side ( right handed ),
can we put it forward like rolling a ball ?

Thank you,
william


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

william said:


> Dear fellow members,
> 
> Can someone kind tell me if there are any rules in putting style?
> Like can we put like rolling a ball? ( like rolling a soft ball )
> ...


You can, but you can't straddle the line of the putt, meaning that you can't putt croquet style with the ball between your feet.


----------

